# FEBUARY VACATION!!!!!!!!!



## bigghouse (Feb 23, 2008)

[8D]HI EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WAS WONDERING WHAT YOU DID FOR FEBUARY VACATION!!!!!!!!!!! i hate capital letters,

 but anyway i went skiing for the first time in a long time (like a year[8D]) in Atitash, NH (its alot smaller then Sunday River). My friend Sarah (whos really really good) took me on these trails, and i havent skied in a long time so even the blue squares were hard. I think i crashed 13 times, (once into a tree, that hurt). She took me on Avenger, a double black diamond, and i went off a jump thing and i landed on mogels and i have a million little scrates up my stomach[]. i learned how to stop and turn (AGAIN) the next day and i only crashes 3 times (only once in the woods!!!) . then i wanted to see if putting salt on your hand and an ice cube over it really workd, and it DOES!! i have a huge purple welt on the back of my hand in the shape of an ice cube. you have to hold it there in till it stings (like 2 min), it feels funny.

 wow that took along time, i'm going to play in the 8 in of snow we got last night. (it took us 4 hours to get home last night caus of the roads, with NO pitstops!!!![&:])

 lets here about your vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i dont blaime you if you didnt read that whole thing, i wouldnt either.



 Thanks!!!!!!!! anna


----------



## rlo (Feb 23, 2008)

vacation? what's a vacation?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 23, 2008)

It's what I've been on for 7 years now. Damn Homeland Security Act. Lobey had a bad week? Listen to mine. Wed. Baby daughter [24] and Love Stud Mickey[][][] go to jail. She gets a PR bond. 150.00 to get the car out of impound. Well she's dying to get [] out. He's 1/2 the reason my house was torched 10 yr. ago[] + I know he took 5k from me last year[]. I didn't see him,but I know[]. So another 150.00 so he could get transferred to another co. for 45 days. Then I forgot to put $ in my e-bay checking accnt. I know I'm not the only one w/ two checking accnts. Another 140.00.  Then Paula chunks a 100.00 Lowes card. Will I ever get that 12 in. Dewalt Compound Miter saw? Then a rod or something in my red truck 120k miles oil changed every 3k.[]. Now Baby daughter thinks Mickey is not such a good idea. From can't live w/out him to dumping him in 4 days.[][]. Well as long as it cost only me it's ok. Switching dice not accetable. Like playing Chess w/ a sub piece. There it's out now.[]


----------



## rlo (Feb 23, 2008)

I feel for ya!  had a few restraining orders out on my oldests boyfriends.  pain in the patutie!  but now she's grown out of the bad boy syndrome & I love her love of 5 yrs.  truly like a son to me.  the light is at the end of the tunnel, & it is not the train!


----------



## capsoda (Feb 23, 2008)

Lets see, on the first day of February, I got up. I went to the drug store and got a Coke and then I hung out in front of the drug store. O the second day of February, I got up.........Well you know the rest. I am retired and my idea of a vacation is.......well.......retirement. [] But it was a hard road gettin here. []

 My kids haven't caused me any heart ache because they know that pop shoots first and sorts through whats left for answers.[8|]

 When I was a kid we went on a vacation every summer and I took my kids every chance I got but now days people don't seem to go on vacations much.


----------



## bigghouse (Feb 24, 2008)

i go to the beach like everyday in the summer on our boat, what do u do in alabama in the summer?


 THANKS!

 anna


----------



## capsoda (Feb 24, 2008)

Sweat alot. [] Pretty much what people every where else do. We have some of the most beautiful beaches in the world in our area and besides all the water sports there is camping, digging, cook outs, car shows and cruises with the car club. Our summers are long here.

 On the forth of July or a saturday before or after we have a giant cook out and set off a ton of fire works plus we have the Great Southern Alabama Sketter Swatin Contest the same night. [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## ktbi (Feb 26, 2008)

Well Osia - I feel for ya and certainly understand.  My 18 baby daughter brought home a 37 year old 'boyfriend'.  I wanted to kill him.  What's a 37 year old doing with an 18 year ol---scratch that - I know....She got smart and dumped him later.  Too bad too cause he was a winner.  Still living at home and an assistant manager at Pizza Hut.  Why do kids have to learn it all themselves?  Can't they just use our mistakes instead??

 Ron


----------



## ktbi (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry I stole your thread Anna - I appologize...Kinda holding on to my vacation until may or so and going to Arizona to visit family. I did go a a bottle show in February (late Jan actually) and picked up a real nice Web's Tonic and an Osburn & Shoemaker Apothecaries Reno, Nev bottle.....Ron


----------



## bigghouse (Feb 26, 2008)

> Sorry I stole your thread Anna


 
 you didnt steal it its rite here


----------

